# Does your Dog look up at stuff in the Sky?



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had dogs look up at birds (occaisionally) but my current dog looks at EVERYTHING going on in the sky. She looks at the Moon (not a glance, but really LOOKS at it). She hears an airplane and looks up for it and tracks it across the sky. She never misses a bird flying over. She looks up at the trees when the wind blows through the leaves and makes them rattle. 

do your dogs do this?

I am thinking, as much as she likes looking UP at things there ought to be something that could be used for?

Anyone who says dogs are not observant or can't see well doesn't have a clue when it comes to my dog!


----------



## Matte (Jan 21, 2008)

Cessa does this. She will just sit down and look back and watch a plane or birds go by. At night when I take her out to pee she looks up at the stars. I think that she is just enjoying it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine do that as well. Not all dogs do. I wonder what it is. Are some dogs just blissfully unaware or are ours deep thinkers. LOL I don't think the latter is a good description of my one boy. LOL My girls in the past yes, but not this boy. LOL


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine looks at airplanes.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine does as well, especially airplanes and large birds, way high up. The first time she did it I thought she was going crazy because she was walking next to me with her head straight up...I looked up and there was a hawk flying over us lol.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ollie listens. I like to watch him lay on the grass listening to the sounds of the world. You can pratically see his ears rotating like a radar. I would see wha direction his ears is aiming and look to see what it is. Sometimes its a duck, sometimes cats, other animals, or the wind through trees, airplanes overhead, dogs barking, helicoptors, people walking past (my house backs to a open land with a well used trail passing through) and so on.

Its nice watching because he appears sleeping. He is resting his head on the ground, eyes completely closed. It looks so peaceful.


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so werid, I was just telling my husband the other day that May does that too. I have never had a dog that looks up and watches things in the sky as much as I see her do. I really do think it is a sign of high intelligence.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you all need to put your dogs in university. Mine are more suited for preschool, no deep thinkers here. LOL That's actually pretty cool. I'll have to watch harder, maybe they do and I just haven't noticed.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes Penny does. She will follow the birds, looks for the planes/helicopters and squirrels. She will follow them from tree to tree. The other day we watched kites! A couple of times she got really excited when she thought they were coming down and close to us.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes mine does this too. The first time he looked up at a plane I was really surprised because I did not even hear it or notice it. He looks up at birds all the time and planes.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie is the only one out of four here. He watchs planes go by and while we were at the lake for new years he watched the fireworks go up. His eyes get so huge and he looks until they're all gone. It's one of the cutest things I've ever seen. 

The other dogs look around with that "DUH DUR" look..which is funny too.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Riley&MayMom said:


> I really do think it is a sign of high intelligence.


Well.. that goes w/o saying.. I mean everyone on this forum has a dog of superior intellect .. well let me rephrase that.. everyone here has a dog of superior intellect but mine is the most superior..... 

(OK.. I am having some fun... )


----------

